# Diesel Sales Up in September



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

Category______Sept_______YTD
All Vehicles__up 28.5%____up 10.3%
All Hybrids___up 10.7%__down 9.3%
All Diesels__up 124.1%____up 40.0%

Units Sold_______Sept_____YTD
Active Hybrid7_____9_______62
X6 Hybrid_________2______233
X5 35d ________695_____5,604
335d__________307_____ 2,748

Source: http://www.hybridcars.com/hybrid-clean-diesel-sales-dashboard/september-2010.html


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

Baby steps, dunderhi, baby steps.:thumbup:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

If they have sold so many 335d's this year, where are these folks hiding?:dunno:

Still have yet to see another 335d on the roads here in South Florida, other than the second one that was parked in my driveway, owned by other.


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

since you cant distinguish the 335d from any other 3 series without seeing the badge/tailpipes 335ds may be passing each other on the road without knowing it.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

Aren't our wheels distinct from other models too?


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

62Lincoln said:


> Aren't our wheels distinct from other models too?


Unfortunately at highway speeds you can't see the wheel design?

The twin exhausts is the same as the 335i so unless you are driving close behind you can't see the 335d badge.

So far I've seen probably 6+ d in the Toronto/GTA highways.

Having tasted the d I for one will not buy another gasser from here on.

Wonder when the 5er D will be available.
That would be a sweet ride.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

62Lincoln said:


> Aren't our wheels distinct from other models too?


I thought only sports package has different wheels(style 195). With normal and Msport you have to look at badge or DEF cap. While driving I usually only look for tailpipes and then DEF cap.


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

I've only seen 2 ds in my area both of them in Whistler, BC so it may have been the same guy. It was listening to that car passing me while I was walking that made me convinced that diesels could be quiet enough for me to own one.

...and then I found out about the torque.:thumbup:


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

dunderhi said:


> Units Sold_______Sept_____YTD
> 335d__________307_____ 2,748
> 
> Source: http://www.hybridcars.com/hybrid-clean-diesel-sales-dashboard/september-2010.html


To compare sales nos with other months I looked up Diesel Drivers reported sales figures
307 is pretty neat.

This was with 4500 credit. Oct onwards its 3500. My guess is people who have been delaying on their d purchase will plunge now to avoid further loss.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> If they have sold so many 335d's this year, where are these folks hiding?:dunno:
> 
> Still have yet to see another 335d on the roads here in South Florida, other than the second one that was parked in my driveway, owned by other.


I saw two different 335d vehicles this week, both black ones. One was a BMW North Houston loaner car in a parking lot. Another was right in front of me when merging onto a freeway. In both instances the only reason I knew is because was really close to them and could make out the letters. I could not even see the DEF fill door on the second car that was moving. I do not think I have seen one 335i sedan this week.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I have eagle eyes, can quickly make out if it is a "i" or "d". Haven't tried looking for the DEF door.:bigpimp:

Maybe if I hang out by the BMW dealer I might see some?:dunno:

328,330 and 335i are by the 100's here in South Florida. It is not unusual to have several of these around you at a typical stop light or on the freeway.

Still no "d".:eeps:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I see lots of BMWs just not many 335i sedans(I do see a fair amount of coupes though) for some reason. Usually it is either a 328i or some 7 series. I probably see a lot of the SUVs but I seem to just haze them out of my vision.


----------



## HIREN (Jul 14, 2006)

2 X6 Hybrids lol, just 2! That is a pretty rare vehicle. I remember seeing one at the factory in SC, just one out of the hundreds there.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

HIREN said:


> 2 X6 Hybrids lol, just 2! That is a pretty rare vehicle. I remember seeing one at the factory in SC, just one out of the hundreds there.


The hybrid numbers are surprisingly low. I bet BMW will be very interested to see how the MB S350 BlueTec does against the MB S400 Hybrid.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

If/when the S350 actually makes it to the states, is their S hybrid here? I think I saw their ML hybrid is.


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> If/when the S350 actually makes it to the states, is their S hybrid here? I think I saw their ML hybrid is.


The S400 hybrid is available in Canada.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yet the E350 Blutec is not there but is here?


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> Yet the E350 Blutec is not there but is here?


The result of a coin toss in Stuttgart perhaps? :dunno:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Probably. I am not that impressed with any of the big hybrids and their economy.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

The S350 4matic BlueTec (long name) has been announced for the US. Sales are supposed to start Jan 2011. I would be a bit more curious if MB didn't only sell the long version in the States. It's a bit too long to fit comfortably in the garage.


----------

